# So I designed an alternate uniform for an existing OC



## Hauptmann Meade (Oct 8, 2017)

Comments? Suggestions? I feel it could use more... something. It's Sci-fi, based on a piece of Lore I wrote up in my free time. Space themed Private Military.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 8, 2017)

Hauptmann Meade said:


> Comments? Suggestions? I feel it could use more... something. It's Sci-fi, based on a piece of Lore I wrote up in my free time. Space themed Private Military.



Having a significant amount of personal military experience, that posture/uniform would have me thinking "run of the mill mid-level officer". 

If they are highly experienced, some sleeve stripes in a contrasting color to show length of service, combat experience, or maybe chest badges to show skill set qualifiers?  Military uniforms can get quite elaborate.

Maybe a right shoulder forragere to just add substance?


----------



## Hauptmann Meade (Oct 8, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Having a significant amount of personal military experience, that posture/uniform would have me thinking "run of the mill mid-level officer".
> 
> If they are highly experienced, some sleeve stripes in a contrasting color to show length of service, combat experience, or maybe chest badges to show skill set qualifiers?  Military uniforms can get quite elaborate.
> 
> Maybe a right shoulder forragere to just add substance?


You would be correct, he's practically the equivalent of an O-3 in the United States Military. Although most of the terminology is in German so he's "Hauptmann"

As for how the ranking structure works, I have a rough chart. docs.google.com: RANKS ICC

Uniform color would designate what department/division you work for (Much like the U.S. Navy's rating badges) So in this case, the grey would be infantry. Orange/red for Engineering, White for Medical, Blue for Combat Systems etc...

And awards are tricky. Perhaps a set of ribbons that sit above/below the name badge. I've no real experience with private military, but I could research some award types.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 8, 2017)

A forragere has been used as both a Corp marker (US Army Infantry - Blue, USMC - Green) and an award showing the unit's past accomplishments (such as my French Forragere while serving in the 3rd Infantry Division - Green/Red).   Our German Infantry badge also has a large medallion on it, and is earned from US Forces passing their course. It might add some detail to the back view as well, as it drapes under the arm. 

It really depends on how your ranks are earned, i.e.: can you earn an officer rank upon entry, or must you pay your dues from the bottom of the enlisted structure.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 8, 2017)

Cool-looking and interesting uniform, I gotta say. Love the fact that he's a canine. It fits so damn well! 

Just thought I'd mention it's spelled "Lieutenant" in English, unless you're using German, then ignore this sentence. 

Does the private military care for their soldiers, giving them shit like armor and/or other ways to survive combat? What weapons are used? Seeing as it's space-themed you'd think they don't go full 1st World War with their soldiers, just throwing them at machine guns. 

As for suggestions, I have next to zero knowledge on military uniforms let alone military in general. I only know a bit about hardware used, tactics/strategies and a tiny bit about some ranks in general. So I can't really make any suggestions, sorry. 

That pose though seriously reminded me of the pose a German officer back in World War II would have.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 8, 2017)

There are actually quite a few "private armies" in existence today.  It really depends on their mission.  Some are hired as there is no actual population to recruit from (Rome being a prime example).  They basically serve as police, but are armed beyond what you would expect.  

Then you get "contractors" who get hired to perform due to a variety of reasons, from supporting existing missions, to conducting more clandestine operations.   Think of Blackwater/Xe/Presidential (or whatever they're currently called)

Just about all of them supply their people with the basics such as uniforms and weapons, but some tasks are of the specialist variety and can bring their own preferential items such as weapons.  No long range marksman is going to work well with an off the shelf rifle for instance.  They perform better with a more familiar firearm.


----------



## Hauptmann Meade (Oct 8, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Cool-looking and interesting uniform, I gotta say. Love the fact that he's a canine. It fits so damn well!
> 
> Just thought I'd mention it's spelled "Lieutenant" in English, unless you're using German, then ignore this sentence.
> 
> ...



Well, the original uniform just so happened to be Wehrmacht of origin so you're not entirely off the mark! 



-..Legacy..- said:


> There are actually quite a few "private armies" in existence today.  It really depends on their mission.  Some are hired as there is no actual population to recruit from (Rome being a prime example).  They basically serve as police, but are armed beyond what you would expect.
> 
> Then you get "contractors" who get hired to perform due to a variety of reasons, from supporting existing missions, to conducting more clandestine operations.   Think of Blackwater/Xe/Presidential (or whatever they're currently called)
> 
> Just about all of them supply their people with the basics such as uniforms and weapons, but some tasks are of the specialist variety and can bring their own preferential items such as weapons.  No long range marksman is going to work well with an off the shelf rifle for instance.  They perform better with a more familiar firearm.



The Iron Cross Corporation hires out its military/fleets on a contractual basis. It's a megacorporation that has supplanted the role of a traditional government and runs its empire solely for the pursuit of profit. 

That being said, it is rather heavily based on 20th Century German military and derives most of its terminology from German origins.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 8, 2017)

I'd be interested in this when you finish.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 8, 2017)

Hauptmann Meade said:


> Well, the original uniform just so happened to be Wehrmacht of origin so you're not entirely off the mark!


No wonder it felt familiar.

The uniforms the Wehrmacht used back in World War II was incredibly good-looking. Tempted to try one myself, see how I end up looking. Would probably end up looking like a fat cunt in an otherwise nice uniform.


----------



## Hauptmann Meade (Oct 10, 2017)

So update.

I do think I could add some awards. I do like the Badge style of Germany (Rifleman Badge, wound badge, tank hunter etc...) . Something about the chest-mounted fruit salad.

So I'm thinking that a few badges below that little nameplate (Based on the one I wear in the US Navy on my coveralls) wouldn't go amiss.


----------

